# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  κεραια μεσαιων κυματων(MW)

## billos1989

μπορειται να μου πειτε τι βαζουμε(εχω πηνιοσυρμα με μονοτικο απεξω αρκετα μετρα)απο εκει που βαζουμε την κεραια (μεσαια ληψη) και μετα πως συνεχιζει το συρμα?που μπαινει ο μονωτηρας  :Help:  ??αν δε μου φτανει το συρμα μπορω να κανω ενωση(συρμα με συρμα)φυσικα θα γυμνωσω το συρμα για την ενωση.η κεραια αφου φευγει απο τον πομπο παει μηπως καπως ετσι...(δες αρχειο)και κατι αλλο,για ενυσχυτη θες οπωσδηποτε λαμπατο??αν εχεις δυνατο τρανζιστορικο δεν κανει??π.χ 2χ180w RMS.α εχω και ενα αρχαιο ενισχυτη με 2-3 ελ84 και κατι αλλες μικρες πανω,ηταν του θειου μου 35 βαττ κιθαρας με μεγαφωνο.σορρυ αν εγινα κουραστικος  :frown:  .ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :OK:

----------


## AKIS

οι μονοτηρες θα μπουν στα ακρα του διπολου! νομιζω οτι η κεραια αρχιζει απο την εξοδο του πομπου ετσι ειναι?και γειωνουμε πολυ καλα το σασι για καλυτερη αποδοση??

----------


## billos1989

ρε παιδια συγνωμη κιολας αλλα κανεις δεν εχει την ευγενη καλοσυνη να δωσει καμια ιδεα και σε μας τους ασχετους???τοσοι ασχολειστε με μεσαια.....  :Confused:

----------


## ^Active^

Αν και εχω ασχοληθει ελαχιστα με τα ΑΜ (εβγαινα παντα FM) θα σου λυσω πιστευω μερικες αποριες. Πηνιοσυρμα δεν ξερω αν κανει ..δεν ξερω την διατομη που εχει το συρμα σου , συνηθως βαζουμε σχετικα χοντρο καλωδιο σαν αυτα που βαζουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι στις εγκαταστασεις των σπιτιων. Τοποθετητε στην ευθεια μετα το πηνιο , μονοτηρας δεν χρειαζετε παντα εκτος και αν το μηκος που εχεις υπολογισει δεν φτανει η ακρη του να δεθει καπου οποτε βαζεις μια προεκταση με μονοτηρα. Αν σε περνει να κανεις ενωση στην καιρεα δεν μπορο να σου πω 100% αλλα λογικα θα εχεις απολειες. Για διαμορφωση μπορεις να βαλεις και    τραντζιστορικο μηχανημα αλλα καλυτερα ειναι λαμπατος που δουλευει με ταση αντι για ρευμα που δουλευουν τα τρανζιστορ στα ΑΜ μεγαλυτερη διαμορφωση μεγαλυτερη ισχυ , (ας με διωρθωσει καποιος αν καπου κανω λαθος) . Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος .. αν οχι εδω ειμαστε     :Wink:

----------


## billos1989

ευχαριστω ρε φιλε!!!να σαι καλα!!ας πει βεβαια και κανας αλλος φιλος με περισσοτερη εμπειρια.αν κανει το τρανζιστορικο.και καποιοα πραγματα οσον αφορα την κεραια.π.χ η κεραια ξεκιναει κατευθειαν με συρμα η βαζουμε και καθοδο??213??αν το συρμα κανει λιγη γωνια πειραζει??!!ευχαριστω .

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα..Για κεραια στα μεσαια χρειαζεσε ενα συρμα απο 42 εως 48 μετρα ηλεκτρολογικο καρε 2,5..Στις ακρες βαζεια ενα μονοτηρα..Για να μην τα ξαναγραφω διαβασε σχετικα αρθρα μου...Οσο για ενισχυτη διαμορφωσης στα ΑΜ προτιμησε ενισχυτη με λυχνιες.(προσεχε μην σε πιασουν κοροιδο) με 2 Ελ-34 διαμορφωνεις 70%φερον εως 100 βατ πομπο...Τα τραντζιστορ υπαρχει κινδυνος να σου καουν απο πιθανη υπερπηδηση τασης η ακτινοβολιας...Στην διαθεση σου.

----------


## billos1989

ok μακη ευχαριστω!!!!καθοδος χρησιμοποιηται??η κατευθεια το καλωδιο/συρμα???αν κανει καποια γωνια πειραζει??

----------


## AKIS

επειδη φτιαξαμε το ιδιο μηχανημα (el34)με τον Βασιλη(billos1989),απο ηχο για δοκιμη ειχαmε τρανζιστορ με αρκετα καλο αποτελεσμα  ωστοσο δεν υπηρχε πολυ καλη κεραια και ετυχε να μεινουμε απο μιλιαμπερομετρο για να δουμε πως πηγε
οσο αναφορα την κεραια γινεταιστα δυο ακρα να υπαρχει διαφορετικο υψος ? (δειτε το ακολουθο σχημα )
απο μονωτηρες τι μπορω να κανω?
επειδη  συντομα θα μπει μια 807 για εξοδο και η κεραια μου θα περναει κοντα απο καλωδια δεη και οτε θα εχω προβλημα??  
αναγκαστικα απο το μηχανημα μεχρι την κεραια  θα υπαχει καποια καμπυλη στο καλωδιο θα υπαρχει προβλημα?
τον βομβο πως μπορω να τον εξαλειψω εντελως

oso αναφορα την κεραια για να αυξεισω τα μετρα τιης μπορω να κανω αυτο που αναφερω στο σχημα 2

που μπορω να παραγγειλω εναν μσ με ενα τυλιγμα 6,3 2χ300 περιπου και ενα τουλαχιστον 2χ 400

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Καλη εβδομαδα.Τα 40 μετρα ειναι ενα καλο μηκος για τα μεσαια...ωστε με ενα συντονιστικο να συντονιζεις οπου θελεις...Αυτο στο σχημα 2 μην το κανεις γιατι δεν θα εχει αποδοση..Η υψομετρικη διαφορα δεν παιζει ουσιαστικο ρολο...Ενα Μ/Σ μπορεις να δεις να παραγγειλεις απο το ΡΟΡ 22 ωστε να εχεις και καλη ποιοτητα σε σχεση κατι αλλους που λιωνουν και δεν το καταλαβαινεις....Να δεις εφοσον σκοπευεις να προχωρησεις και σε 807 κλπ..ο Μ/Σ να ειναι μεγαλος σε ma ωστε να καλυψει ολες τις τασεις που θα θελεις να παρεις μετα...Ρωτα επισης να τον κανεις απλο πχ 300 βολτ στα 200ma και οχι 2χ300 στα  κλπ κλπ..Αποψη μου!!!! Κανε ξεχωριστους Μ/Σ, χρησιμοποιησε στις ενωσεις της κατασκευης σου καλωδιο ηλεκτρολογικο 1,5 και οσο το δυνατον μικρες "διαδρομες"....Τελος

----------


## MAKHS

> ok μακη ευχαριστω!!!!καθοδος χρησιμοποιηται??η κατευθεια το καλωδιο/συρμα???αν κανει καποια γωνια πειραζει??




Εαν χρησιμοποιησεις τον πομπο διπλα απο το παραθυρο σου!!!! δεν χρειαζεσε καθοδο..Εαν ομως ειναι η κεραια αλλου καλο να χρησιμοποιησεις και να κανεις και ενα βοηθητικο συντονιστικο εκει που ξεκινα η κεραια...Οσο αφορα την γωνια ειναι αναλογα τις μοιρες και εαν ειναι απο κατω προς τα πανω ..Παντως στα οριζοντια κατω απο 120 μοιρες σιγουρα πειραζει.....

----------


## billos1989

213 κανει για καθοδο???σκεφτομαι να χρισημοποιησω μονοπολο.αλλα αν δεν μου φτασει ο χώρος τα 25μετρα θα δουλεψουν καλα??θα ακουστει??κοιτατε λιγο και το σχημα.απο την ακρη δεν παιρνουμε καθοδο η κανω λαθος??

----------


## billos1989

για μονοτηρες τι να βαλω???πειτε καμια ιδεα επειγον!!

----------


## MAKHS

για μονοτηρες τι να βαλω???πειτε καμια ιδεα επειγον!!

Καλημερα φιλε..Για μονοτηρες βαζεις οτι δηποτε πλαστικο η πορσελανινο η πλεξκλας κλπ,αρκει να μην ακουμπανε τα καλωδια...Τα 25 μετρα θα σου αποδοσουν σιγουρα με αυτο το υψος που βλεπω.Για καθοδο εαν χρειασθεις μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οτι καλωδιο θελεις αλλα καλυτερα για τα ΑΜ το RG-58( ετσι το βλεπω εγω).Εαν μπορυσες να ξεκινησεις την κεραια απευθειας απο τον πομπο ασχετα εαν αυτο το κομματι δεν ακτινοβολει καλα σιγουρα θα ηταν ακομη καλυτερο για εσενα.(αποψη μου)..Στη διαθεση σου.

----------


## billos1989

γεια σου φιλε μακη!!τελικα θα βαλω 45αμετρη στο ιδιο υψος.για μονοτηρες μου ειπαν,για κασσετα,για τεφλον,για κομματι απο πλαστικη σωληνα νερου.βασικα η ιδεα για σωληνα μου αρεσε,ειναι και ευκολο,αλλα κανει??

----------


## MAKHS

γεια σου φιλε μακη!!τελικα θα βαλω 45αμετρη στο ιδιο υψος.για μονοτηρες μου ειπαν,για κασσετα,για τεφλον,για κομματι απο πλαστικη σωληνα νερου.βασικα η ιδεα για σωληνα μου αρεσε,ειναι και ευκολο,αλλα κανει??


Καλημερα ..Ο πλαστικος σωληνας με τον καιρο θα ξεραθει και πιθανον να σπασει.Καλυτερα παρε τεφλον 2 κομματια 3 χ 10.Εαν δεν βρεις πεσμου να σου στειλω 2 κομματια (επειδη τα χρησιμοποιω εχω 10 κοματια) η να σου βρω δυο πορσελανινους μονοτηρες που ασφαλως ειναι οι καλυτεροι και αθανατοι.

----------


## AKIS

εδω ειμαι και εγω

τη γωνια που θα κανει η κεραια δειτε την στον σχεδιο και πειτε μου

κεραια θα μπει περιπου 55 μετρα στα 12 μετρα απο την μια και 5 απο την αλλη αλλα δυστηχος περναει κοντα σε κεραια τηλεορασης και σε αποσταση περιπου 1-2 μετρα με καλωδια της ΔΕΗ ως γνωστον θα μπουκωνει η tv αλλα με την δεη ?ο πομπος που θα δουλευει δεν θα ειναι h ελ34!αλλα νομιζω 6l6 kai 2x807 εξοδο!

----------

